# baby booties



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is what I knit as a volunteer and every 3 days I go and visit new moms.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

They are so so pretty. Please, is it possible for me to have a copy of the pattern. Pxx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very pretty. Must be babie bootie week. I have seen so many lovely ones on this week. I just can not keep up with all of them. Just beautiful.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh my there sooo cute please can i have the pattern thanks


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you.. I am afraid I wont'be able to send it cause it is in french and I don't know how to translate it..
If you understand french I could do it.
Michèle


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks,
If you understand french I could do it..
Michèle


----------



## marg-33 (Jun 9, 2011)

So beautiful and I love how you used different colors on the bottom!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is what I knit as a volunteer and every 3 days I go and visit new moms.


Sweet and Adorable!!! :thumbup: Lucky babies and moms!!!


----------



## fatganny (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, I would love to have the directions for the booties. I have a friend that can translate the directions for me.

Thank you so much,

Blessings, Mary


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am new at this.. 
I guess I would need your e-mail adress!! 
I will do my best to send it to you.
Michèle :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your booties are so beautiful Michele, and the babies that receive them are very lucky.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice work you did a beautiful job.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful booties. They look so sweet and soft. Thanks for sharing.

Barb


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just precious. Thanks for sharing. They are beautiful and very special.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

There are hundreds of free patterns on the internet for knitters and crocheters. So if you are looking for a pattern check out what is available on line.

Go to www.google.com and type in the search box what you are looking for. For example you could type free knitting pattern for baby booties or free pattern for crochet baby booties. There are hundreds of patterns out there and you can print them out.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint (Jun 7, 2011)

I too noticed so many baby booties and wondered if that is natural. I am new to this forum. I have thoroughly enjoyed viewing them. I'm just glad I don't have to judge them


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

These are simply adorable


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure I've never seen this pattern before and I LOVE IT!!!

You've done a beautiful job on your colors and these look SO special for gift-giving. They look very soft and comfortable for the little ones. 

Nice work!!!


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are so sweet. Beautiful work.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Oh, How cute and pretty are those?
Do you have a pattern?
I would love to knit some in my angora.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful 5***** love them. could I also have a copy of the pattern?


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Bootie week for sure! They are just beautiful!


----------



## knittinbug (May 25, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

How about 'visiting' in Minnesota!!! Those are sooo cute!
Well done.....haven't tried booties yet, but have 2 great grandchildren coming in the fall. Will have to get out the patterns!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

These are beautiful! I love seeing babies wearing booties!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, what lucky new mums, these booties are beautiful as is your good deed.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: just darling


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

they are adorable i bet the new moms cant wait to see you coming!


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

fatganny said:


> Hi, I would love to have the directions for the booties. I have a friend that can translate the directions for me.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Blessings, Mary


Mary, after your friend translates this pattern, could you forward it to me. I can PM you with my email address.

These booties are just too beautiful for words!!!


----------



## cafecheryl (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the beautiful texture in your pattern......did you design these yourself?


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Can i please have the pattern for the booties. My daughter can speak french so she would hep me Thanks carole [email protected]


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Your booties are so lovely. Sure hope someone can translate the pattern for us. I would love to make some.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

awesome great job


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are so nice.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

these booties are so beautiful and such a good job knitting them... would love the patteren .. my grandaughter speeks french but she is away .will see if i can get it translated and will post. can u send french patteren to [email protected] thank you in advance
Bam


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

How sweet! God Bless! :thumbup:


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

I too knit for hospital babies, blankets, hats, and would love to knit these booties.


----------



## Rosanne (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi. These are the most gorgeous booties I have ever seen. My niece is expecting twins, so am wondering if you would "please" send me the patterns. Pretty please!!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are beautiful, you do very nice job.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

If you can please will you send the pattern to [email protected] and I will find a way to get it translated. I would love to do these. kind regards pat


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi could i please have the pattern My daughter speaks french [email protected] thanks carole


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWW they are sssssssssssoooooooooo adorable!!!! What an awesome thing you're doing!!! Are these eay to make? May I please have the pattern.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

If someone out there who can translate the pattern to English for us who do not speak French; that would be a Forum First, I do believe---------would love a copy in English. God Bless us all, no matter which language we speak!!!!! M ^j^


----------



## katiaporto (May 27, 2011)

Hello,

Adorable !!!!!!

Send the pattern and I'll try to translate it to post.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Please send me the pattern for those adorable booties. I shall make it a point to get the French translated.

Many thanks: [email protected]


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

Very lovely booties and yes I speak French and would appreciate the instructions. Please PM to: [email protected]


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

No but you can do whatever you like with that patern


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh so pretty!! :thumbup:


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The patern is in french... if you have someone to translate it will be a pleasure for me. I would need your e-mail adress.
Michèle


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Once someone gets it translated could you please either post it or send to me too?
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Please do! Send pattern and I find someone to translate. [email protected]


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I will send the patern (in french) to everyone who gave me their e-mail adress.
Michele


----------



## Pudacheer (Mar 9, 2011)

So cute. I love the little bows!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Those booties are absolutely exquisite and I am always looking for small projects for gifts for church showers. Whoever gets it translated, would you please share? God Bless you all...Betty ([email protected])


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

fatganny said:


> Hi, I would love to have the directions for the booties. I have a friend that can translate the directions for me.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Blessings, Mary


You can easily translate through Google.com
Translator. Just type in - translate French to English. Hope it helps.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can translate with Translator but the result might look funny...... I have tried it a couple of times... but if you want to laugh it's a good thing.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is what I knit as a volunteer and every 3 days I go and visit new moms.


gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hortense (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonjour Michele, contente de te connaitre. Ou demeure tu? moi je suis a vancouver island, et je suis en amour avec tes petites bottines....oh la la....elles sont tres jolies. Tu voudrais bien me donner tes instructions car j'aurai une petite fille au mois d'aout.....mon adresse est: [email protected] 
Je te remercie a l'avance..........Lorraine.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> You can translate with Translator but the result might look funny...... I have tried it a couple of times... but if you want to laugh it's a good thing.


I guess you would need to read both languages to really know if you got funny mistakes. Not so easy then.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can read both languages that's why I know!


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

Could I also have the pattern after it is translated, I love to make beautiful booties for charity. 
[email protected] Thanks, Poopsie-Donna Zeches


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

How lucky you are to be bi lingual! I really do poorly with other languages, Spanish was the only class in high school that I had to drop because I was doing so poorly. I can't roll my tongue, so it makes it hard to pronounce half the words! Oh well, I can't be great at everything, LOL!


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

To Mary,
Could I also have the pattern after it is translated, I love to make beautiful booties for charity. 
[email protected] Thanks, Poopsie-Donna Zeches


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

To everyone who want the patern for baby booties I will try another time because it does not look like I did the good thing...
For all that gave me their e-mail adress.
Sorry,
Michèle
PS: I'm good at knitting but it's not the same with computer!!


----------



## Rusbec1 (May 10, 2011)

So cute! Maybe someone could post it after it has been translated.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

If anyone has received the translated pattern, could you please post it here?
Michele has sent it out to many but it will not open.
Thanks, 
Gracieanne


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

I find I cannot open Michele's file re the baby booties as it is in wpd form. I have been trying to get it into a pdf form but can't seem to connect. If anyone translates it could they please post it. Would be appreciated greatly.

Barbara


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I am waiting for it, too !!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I would like the pattern also PLEASE.

[email protected]


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is what I knit as a volunteer and every 3 days I go and visit new moms.


Absolutely gorgeous and the colours are lovely! I LOVE booties!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Hortense said:


> Bonjour Michele, contente de te connaitre. Ou demeure tu? moi je suis a vancouver island, et je suis en amour avec tes petites bottines....oh la la....elles sont tres jolies. Tu voudrais bien me donner tes instructions car j'aurai une petite fille au mois d'aout.....mon adresse est: [email protected]
> Je te remercie a l'avance..........Lorraine.


WOW !! I was able to translate your message. From my high school french over 60 years ago. How about that !! ha ha.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

So beautiful!!! God bless you for your grace to these new moms!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are sharing the booties pattern I would love it. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Mary They truly are adorable. I would love to receive the pattern as well. I am bilingual, I live in mascouche Quebec a suburb of Montreal. My email address is [email protected] If I can make a clear translation I will post it on the forum. Should you have more baby patterns please share.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the best way to send it is like this.

Pattes bébé avec bordure pour semelle

Requis: 2 broches #3 (American) ou #10 (Canadian)
Laine Bernat bébé

Rang 1: Monter 34 mailles..... Jambe.
Rangs 2-6-10: 1 m end, (2 m ens. end jusquà la dernière maille), 1 m end (18 mailles)
Rangs 3-7-11: 1 m end, tricoter 1 m end entre chaque maille càd.. 
prendre maille dans le rang précédent.. Tricoter ainsi jusquà la dernière maille.. 1 m end 
(35 mailles)
Rangs 4-8-12: end jusquaux 2 dernières mailles (2 mailles ens end (34 mailles)
Rangs 5-9-13: envers
Rangs 14 à 28 inclus: endroit
Rang 29: 1 m end, 1 jeté, 2 m ens end jusquà la dernière m, 1 m 
end (34 mailles)
Rang 30: end
Rang 31: Former la languette au dessus du pied 
Tricoter 22 mailles end- tourner- tricoter 10 mailles end ,tourner. Faire 17 autres rangs. 
Relever 9 mailles end le long de la languette ensuite tricoter end. les 12 mailles qui restent.
Rang 32: 1 m end, tricoter le reste à lenv, relever 9 mailles env de lautre côté de la languette, tricoter env. les 12 autres mailles qui restent.
(52 mailles)


Lendroit du tricot devient lenvers des patrons du début.

Rangs suivants:.... Pied..
Répéter 2x le patron (rang 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9) 



Rang 10: répéter le rang 29 (52 mailles)
Rangs 11-13: envers
Rangs 12-14: endroit 
Rang 15: 2 ens end.. c.à.d. prendre 1 maille du 11 ième rang et 1 maille de la broche et les tricoter ensemble.

Semelle... toujours à lendroit

Rang 1: 2 ens end, 17 end, 2 ens end, 10 end, 2 ens end, 17 end, 2 ens end.
Rang 2: 18 end, 2 ens end, 8 end, 2 ens end, 18 end.
Rang 3: 2 ens end, 16 end, 2 ens end, 6 end, 2 ens end, 16 end, 2 ens end
Rang 4: 17 end, 2 ens end, 4 end, 2 ens end, 17 end
Rang 5: 2 ens end, 15 end, 2 ens end, 2 end, 2 ens end, 15 end, 2 ens end
Rang 6: 16 end, 2 ens end, 2 ens end, 16 end
Rang 7: 2 ens end, 14 end, 2 ens end, 14 end, 2 ens end
Rang 8: 14 end, 2 ens end..... plier en deux et finir à lendroit comme des bas (15-15) ensuite coudre larrière de la patte.

Temps requis: 5 heures Michèle Bourque


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I will try to translate the patern in english this week.. I can't do worst than the Translator.
If someone can do it... welcome.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> I will try to translate the patern in english this week.. I can't do worst than the Translator.
> If someone can do it... welcome.


Wow, did you ever think you would be this popular?
I can't wait to see it translated. They look so gorgeous as they are but I would like to see them in angora as well.
Thankyou, You are so kind to share with us all.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Oh please, oh please, do translate! Looking forward to hearing from you!!! patti


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> I am new at this..
> I guess I would need your e-mail adress!!
> I will do my best to send it to you.
> Michèle :thumbup:


please may i also have a copy? i dont know french but there is a good translation site (somewhere)
[email protected]


----------



## maxine88 (Jun 12, 2011)

bonjour Michelle ,
how ''gorgeous'' are those booties !!!!! :-D  !
could you please send me the pattern ? and yes in french please as i do speak french..
merci d'avance. :wink: 
Maxine


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

good morning to all my knitting friends,
I also would like to get a pattern for a booties,
Thank you in advance

[email protected]


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

These booties are very beautiful. You did a great job and I'll bet the new mothers love them.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the patern in english... I have work almost all day.
Enjoy.
Baby booties

Need: 2 needles #3(American) or #10 (Canadian)
Bernat Baby 50 g/1.75 oz

Leg
Row 1: Cast on 34 sts.
Rows 2-6-10: k1. *k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1. (18 sts on needle)
Rows 3-7-11: *k1. k1. between each st.. picking up the st from the 
previous row. Repeat from* to last st. K1. (35 sts on needle)
Rows 4-8-12: Knit to last 2 sts. K2tog. (34 sts on needle)
Rows 5-9-13: Purl.
Rows 14 to 28 : Knit
Row 29: (eyelets): *k1. w.o.n. k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1.
(34 sts on needle)
Abreviation: w.o.n. = wool over needle
Row 30: Knit

To make toe flap

Row 31: K22. Turn. K10. Turn. Knit 17 rows even in Garter st. Pick up 9 sts along side of toe flap. Knit the 12 remaining sts.
Row 32: K1. Purl 31 sts. Pick up 9 sts (purl) along side of toe flap. Purl the 12 remaining sts. (52 sts on needle)

Time to make the foot. Dont worry because the right side of work become the wrong side.... just do what it says and you will understand..

Next rows: Repeat twice the patern (rows 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9)

Row 10: Repeat row 29 (eyelets). (52 sts on needle)
Rows 11-13: Purl
Rows 12-14: Knit
Row 15: This part is a little tricky... I will try to be clear.
Take the 1st st of the 11th row and knit the 1st st off the needle. Pass the 1st st of the 11 row over the 1st st you just knit. 
Take the 2nd st of the 11th row and knit the 2nd st off the needle and pass it over. You do that for all the 52 sts.
If you want you can skip Row 10 to 15 inc. but it look better when we do it.

Sole 

Row 1: K2tog. K17. K2tog.K10. K2tog.K17. K2tog.
Row2: K18. K2tog. K8. K2tog. K18
Row3: K2tog. K16. K2tog. K6. K2tog. K16. K2tog.
Row 4: K17. K2tog. K4. K2tog. K17
Row 5: K2tog. K15. K2tog. K2. K2tog. K15. K2tog.
Row 6: K16. K2tog. K2tog. K16
Row 7: K2tog. K14. K2tog. K14. K2tog.
Row8: K14. K2tog.
Finish the sole and the part in the back.

It takes me around 5 hours. With a ball of wool I make 5 booties.
It is better to do it with just 1 color at beginning.
You can put contrasting color anywhere you want. Those you saw on the picture.. the contrasting color are:
Leg: Row 6-7-8-9
Row 28-29
and just before the sole... Row 11-12-13-14

GOOD LUCK Michèle


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you Michele


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Michele, Thank you so very much !! That is wonderful.
Joan


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

thank you sooooo much


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I would love the pattern. French is fine! [email protected] Merci!


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Michele, I know that it was not an easy task. I got to translating up to row 32. That took me a couple of hours. So thanks again for your pattern as well as the translation. Hope to see more of your projects.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou !
You are such a kind kind lady.
There will be so many of us feeling this way.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Michele,I do feel for you,because English is my second language, and even I do know some of the terms of knitting, but when it cames to pattern translation, O-BOY......
Thank you so much for a booties pattern, and like my grandmother and my mother use to say: the longer we live - the more we learn. 
Thank for sharing with your knitting.


----------



## Senior Purl (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, those are gorgeous.....


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful booties. God Bless you for making them and God bless the little darlings who will be wearing them.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you Michele. That was very kind of you. I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Michele, I just have to thank you for going through all that trouble to give us your pattern. You are very generous, my dear. 

Thanks again


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Michèle. I'm going to start the booties tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Merci, Michele!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

acebabe43-------you are a genius and a big THANK YOU goes out to you for your trouble to copy the pattern for the baby booties!!! We who know only one language especially. The booties are darling---can't wait to get the needles going. God Bless M ^j^


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

these are beautiful so dainty :-D


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Alexia said:


> Michele, I just have to thank you for going through all that trouble to give us your pattern. You are very generous, my dear.
> 
> Thanks again


Ditto.


----------



## julene (Jun 12, 2011)

those booties are beautiful


----------



## Hortense (Apr 18, 2011)

"WOW...Good job Michele you did it.....Thank you so much.
Lorraine.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

I cannot thank you enough for this pattern and the translation. You are so generous with your time and talents.

Now I just have to go buy some Bernat Baby.


----------



## fatganny (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the translation. It sure is better than what I sent you. LOL I am sorry you had to spend such a long time doing itl. Thank you again for sharing this beautiful pattern with all of us. We all appreciate you so much.

Blessings, Mary


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you Michele you put a lot into this and u done a great job ty once again
Bam


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much, Michele!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

BLESS YOU!!! Thank you soooo much for the pattern translation! I already have the yarn in my stash, so I'm headed there now!


----------



## helspec (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Michele, I was just about to post my translation when I noticed you had already posted your excellent translation for this exquisite pattern.
Now picture this: I am on vacation in my native Austria, in the house of my long deceased parents. Im about to translate the pattern for everyones use but want to knit a sample to be sure the instructions are as clear as possible. Where to find yarn and needles????? There are 3 stories and endless hiding places, if there even are the items I need. Finally success - a small ball of less than ideal, thin, peachy pink yarn and antique metal needles. I am going to give it a try -----). The instructions were very easy to follow, so I knit this unadorned (I could not find a ribbon) little beauty.
Thanks again for all your trouble.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful booties!!

I created a PDF download using Michele's instructions and picture, if you find it helpful.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, Linda,
You have helped us out again with your PDF. Sure appreciate you doing this. It's nice to add to my collection !!!.
JoanCB


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful booties


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Thanks, Linda,
> You have helped us out again with your PDF. Sure appreciate you doing this. It's nice to add to my collection !!!.
> JoanCB


My pleasure!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Linda ;-)


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Words are not adequate to thank you so much for the booties pattern. I know it was alot of work for you translating it. Saw my great granddaughter yesterday and looking at those tiny toes made me anxious to knit some of those beautiful booties for her to wear. Once again

Thankyou from your Knitting Paradise friend,

Barbara


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to translate into english.
Hope mine turn out as nice as yours!!!! Sue


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

The enclosed web site address as beautiful baby booties that are very similar to the lovely ones posted above. The patterns are free and you just have to click on each booties pattern name to get instructions and a picture of the finished project.

http://vintageknits.wordpress.com/tag/bootees/

The Paragon Booties book the patterns are from are no longer in print, so I was delighted to find this website and hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Thank you soooo much Jeannine!


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Thank you soooo much Jeannine!


Glad to share (it helps make the world a better place)!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, Jeanine,
Those patterns look very interesting.
Joan


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is the patern in english... I have work almost all day.
> Enjoy.
> Baby booties
> 
> ...


Michele,

Many thanks for the time and effort you put forth to share this with everyone. You have a very generous spirit that is most appreciated!


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Thanks, Jeanine,
> Those patterns look very interesting.
> Joan


I thought so too. They were too lovely to keep to myself!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Baby booties

Need: 2 needles #3(American) or #10 (Canadian)
Bernat Baby 50 g/1.75 oz

Leg
Row 1: Cast on 34 sts.
Rows 2-6-10: k1. *k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1. (18 sts on needle)
Rows 3-7-11: *k1. k1. between each st.. picking up the st from the 
previous row. Repeat from* to last st. K1. (35 sts on needle)
Rows 4-8-12: Knit to last 2 sts. K2tog. (34 sts on needle)
Rows 5-9-13: Purl.
Rows 14 to 28 : Knit
Row 29: (eyelets): *k1. w.o.n. k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1.
(34 sts on needle)
Abreviation: w.o.n. = wool over needle
Row 30: Knit

To make toe flap

Row 31: K22. Turn. K10. Turn. Knit 17 rows even in Garter st. Pick up 9 sts along side of toe flap. Knit the 12 remaining sts.
Row 32: K1. Purl 31 sts. Pick up 9 sts (purl) along side of toe flap. Purl the 12 remaining sts. (52 sts on needle)

Time to make the foot. Dont worry because the right side of work become the wrong side.... just do what it says and you will understand..

Next rows: Repeat twice the patern (rows 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9)

Row 10: Repeat row 29 (eyelets). (52 sts on needle)
Rows 11-13: Purl
Rows 12-14: Knit
Row 15: This part is a little tricky... I will try to be clear.
Take the 1st st of the 11th row and knit the 1st st off the needle. Pass the 1st st of the 11 row over the 1st st you just knit. 
Take the 2nd st of the 11th row and knit the 2nd st off the needle and pass it over. You do that for all the 52 sts.
If you want you can skip Row 10 to 15 inc. but it look better when we do it.

Sole 

Row 1: K2tog. K17. K2tog.K10. K2tog.K17. K2tog.
Row2: K18. K2tog. K8. K2tog. K18
Row3: K2tog. K16. K2tog. K6. K2tog. K16. K2tog.
Row 4: K17. K2tog. K4. K2tog. K17
Row 5: K2tog. K15. K2tog. K2. K2tog. K15. K2tog.
Row 6: K16. K2tog. K2tog. K16
Row 7: K2tog. K14. K2tog. K14. K2tog.
Row8: K14. K2tog.
Finish the sole and the part in the back.

It takes me around 5 hours. With a ball of wool I make 5 booties.
It is better to do it with just 1 color at beginning.
You can put contrasting color anywhere you want. Those you saw on the picture.. the contrasting color are:
Leg: Row 6-7-8-9
Row 28-29
and just before the sole... Row 11-12-13-14

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is the patern in english... I have work almost all day.
> Enjoy.
> Baby booties
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Would there be any restriction on selling these bootees once knitted?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess not... I don't see why!!


----------



## birdlinda (Mar 19, 2011)

I made these booties last nite---they are absolutely beautiful---thank you so much


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am really glad... :thumbup: 
It means other people will be able to do it. Thank you


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW. are the gorgeous, may I ask....do U share the pattern as I too knit for charity and always looking for new pattern just to have something a bit different.
tjb2


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just put the picture and patern on the site.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank U - I found it


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so very much, Michele. You went to a lot of work and you will be blessed for it. We all sincerely appreciate your generosity...Hugs, Betty


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your booties. If any one has an English copy, I would love to have a copy! If not, I will try my best to knit in French. I studied French in college...


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks--I found it!


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you help me out a bit more? The part of the pattern where it's the tricky part I don't understand what I"m to do it doesn't make sence to me. could I see the bottom of a bootie? Or that part of it, help please


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Your bootie looks good!!! I'm working on them too but I'm stuck on the tricky part. Can you help me out at all on it. Could I see the bottom of your bootie? I believe It's in the middle of the pattern row 15 pick up on row 11?? not sure what I'm to do. please help


----------



## Hortense (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here......i'm not sure to do it right, they are ssssooooo nice, i need help...PLEASE. Thanks


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Me,too. I loved doing the top part, but got stuck on row 15.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

HELP! I'm up to the end of these booties where it says 'Finish the sole and the part in the back' does that mean 'bind off?' and I wound up w/31 live stitches on the needles - did u all too? Please anyone let me know as I am in limbo here. Thanks.


----------



## Hortense (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW.....I GOT IT, THANK YOU MICHELE I finally did those pretty booties............THANKS AGAIN. Lorraine


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

What is the name of the pattern??



acebabe43 said:


> Here is what I knit as a volunteer and every 3 days I go and visit new moms.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank all you wonderful ladies who put your time and effort into making all these beautiful booties available to us. God will richly bless you for such loving generosity...Betty


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just love them. very nice.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

DITTO !!!

they are adorable.



Bulldog said:


> Thank all you wonderful ladies who put your time and effort into making all these beautiful booties available to us. God will richly bless you for such loving generosity...Betty


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Would like to thank Michele for this pattern and whoever translated it. The booties are absolutely gorgeous, Ive scaled down the size so they fit newborn and they are so cute....Am busy knitting them in all different colours for my first grandchild due in January...


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not an experienced knitter, could you tell me how you downsize.


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandra I would have to re-write the pattern to a certain extent and Iam happy to do that, but no disrespect if you are "quite new" to knitting it maybe not the best pattern to start off with...Let me know if you want the scaled down version..


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love the scaled down version to fit newborn if not too much trouble and would be glad to pay for your time...God Bless...Betty


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

For Betty and anyone else wanting a smaller pair this is how I downscaled.

Follow original pattern R1 to R13. Rows 14 and 15 knit. Miss out rows 16 to 28.

Complete rows 29 and 30.

Row 31: knit 22, turn, knit 10 sts and continue on these for 9 rows (not 17) in garter stitch. Pick up 9 sts along side of toe flap. Knit the remaining 12 sts.

Row 32 as pattern.

Next rows: Repeat once (not twice)the pattern rows 2-9.

Continue the rest of the pattern...

Hope this helps any questions just give me a shout...

And Betty I wouldnt dream of charging anyone for my time..


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, could you kindly pm the booties pattern to me if it is not too much trouble? Thanks in advance.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I just finished the first bootie and I'm working on the second bootie. Thank you so much for posting the pattern. I love it! They are beautiful. My yarn is cream with blue trim. I learned a new stitch, a better way to knit a beading row, and a new way to hem. The baby was born early Sunday morning and four weeks early.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

the booties are lovely and good on you for visiting the new mums...it probably means more to them than you know! :thumbup:


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. How beautiful these booties turned out. I have to knit a pair. Thanks for the pattern translation too!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You are very welcome ;-)


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Just found this post. Your booties are so beautiful.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you. I just put a picture of what I do for Christmas.. good just for 1 week.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful booties. &#128158;


----------

